# What the @#[email protected] with the milsurp 7.62x54R Ammo???



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

So I went to grab a couple of spam cans of silver tips from the cheapest place I could find on slickguns and man was I shocked how much 54r is going for these days. I am well well stocked on it, but as I work my preps I buy things in succession and it's time to get the 54r stacked a little higher. Holy SHITE!!!! .46/round....what!?!?!?!? wha wha what?!?!?!?! Jesus I heard of inflation but that' nearly double since the last time I bought a crate in November of '14.

Is it really going up that much? I mean do we not have ANY Soviet Bloc friendly countries willing to dump their surplus to us???

Geez...just venting guys. I still know it's a deal for the caliber and performance, but God damn I was spoiled at $.22/round.:snipe::snipe::snipe:


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Academy sports has spam cans of x54,don't know the price but worth a look.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks. Cans are sold out online and I am not near them by way of foot. .50 a round shipped. About what i am seeing everywhere. I'll check my shop tomorrow before the snow hits.



Oddcaliber said:


> Academy sports has spam cans of x54,don't know the price but worth a look.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Makes buying a 100 y/o, $200 rifle seem less attractive with ammo prices that high. 7.62 NATO and .308 cost less for Pete's sake!!!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's another reason I shoot .22 lr , I just bought 2,000 rounds @ .06 a round .. " with shipping " .....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Some of it is the Obama administration baring the import of guns and ammo from Russia. We blocked Chinese ammo a while back. Maybe it will change down the road. One can only hope.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Not quite, but it sure makes you rethink the entire equation a little more carefully.



Hemi45 said:


> Makes buying a 100 y/o, $200 rifle seem less attractive with ammo prices that high. 7.62 NATO and .308 cost less for Pete's sake!!!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

That's why I like my Mauser,can form brass from 30/06.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I have a 30mm can full of spent 54r PPU brass. I need to get a hand loader and slug my barrel to get the rest in line to reload.



Oddcaliber said:


> That's why I like my Mauser,can form brass from 30/06.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

7.62x54r ammo rifle


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Perfect. TY TY



Moonshinedave said:


> 7.62x54r ammo rifle


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Perfect. TY TY


Glad I could help.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow, that's a lot for corrosive surplus ammo.

For that kind of money new production is a better deal.

Here's some a bit cheaper... but it's still $100 over what it was 6 months ago: 880 rounds 7.62x54R 147 - grain FMJ Ammo - 206981, 7.62x54R Ammo at Sportsman's Guide


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

all you have to do for corrosive ammo is dump some water down the barrel and action to wash out the salts no big deal and it doesn't hurt your gun.


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

None of this ammo comes out of Russia. It comes out of old Eastern Block countries. And the price is high because they are running out of the "last shipment". When the "new shipment" arrives, the prices will be back to what were used to. Supply and demand. Happens a couple times a year....nothing to fret over. This ammo is still in production today, and if you look closely, you'll note that the surplus we get is 30 years old, give or take. It's going to be available for a long, long time to come. You just have to be patient in the Mosin Market when it comes to ammo. Now is NOT the time to buy. Don't panic. More will come.


----------



## andrejbishop (Apr 10, 2016)

It's the troubles with Russia, and Obaminations decisions on gun control that have jacked up prices. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There is no surplus US military ammo. Surplus means it was purchased for US military not used ,sat around and was then sold as Surplus. That just does not happen anymore . has not for a long time.
You may encounter ammo sold be represented as surplus but it is not.
If you fire corrosive ammo or ammo with corrosive primers the best way to clean it is same day was in hot soapy water. Then dry and clean as normal.
Few here remember doing this everyday for 3 days after a long range day.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I remember what it was like when the SA .308 dried up. Use to be able to buy a battle back for 20 bucks. Then it jumped to 75 and now it's all but disappeared. It was banned from importation, of course Winchester and Remington didn't lift a finger to stop it, why would they. I don't know what SA is doing with their surplus ammo. Probably loading it on a barge and dumping it in the sea.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I remember what it was like when the SA .308 dried up. Use to be able to buy a battle back for 20 bucks. Then it jumped to 75 and now it's all but disappeared. It was banned from importation, of course Winchester and Remington didn't lift a finger to stop it, why would they. I don't know what SA is doing with their surplus ammo. Probably loading it on a barge and dumping it in the sea.


But, but, but, with the Africana's almost gone now and the monkey glands running the corrupt government there, wasn't the ban lifted?
With the change in government back to the primates, the continent is descending back to prehistoric cannibalistic tribal warfare village-states.
Example, hutus vs tootsies.
Perhaps they need all they can get for tribal purges of other offending abbos.
They found out a long time ago that 7.62 works better than 5.56 on that genetic strain.
Some of the better 7.62 NATO came from there.
They evolved coincidentally in one area, from .303 MK-7 to &.62 NATO and the more efficient rifles that used it, the FNFAL.
There are still plenty of Enfields doing the job, now along with AK's.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

It is getting outrageous. Pretty soon on street corners people will be standing around weeing sings will work for ammo.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

7.62X54R Russian/Romanian/Bulgarian surplus ammunition has seen the end of it's run. Most of what is left is being bought at higher prices for use in Syria. The suppliers are being outbid. This is from an actual importer on a major forum I use. I have a crate of 880 for each of my Mosins and they were never a plinking gun anyway. I will replace what I shoot with non corrosive commercial ammo. Right now I think you can get Red Army Standard commercial for 34 cents per round if you shop around.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Its sad but the days of buying cheap bulk Mosin ammo are becoming fewer and far between. Its still cheaper to buy new ammo for a Mosin than it is for a 30-06 or a .308, you can get 25 rounds of brown bear or wolf for 10 bucks or so. The only real difference to me is its easier to mount an optic on those platforms.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I had ideas of getting a Mosin someday, access to cheap ammo being my chief motivation. Ah well...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

About 22 years ago, I bought 6 number 4 MK1* brand new Enfields, US Property marked ones, and I mean brand new.
I bought Three cases of ammo for each of Mk7 ball.
None have ever been fired, they weren't intended to be, have been stored ever since. 
Each one has a spike bayonet and a leather bandoleer from WW1, though not really needed as the cased ammo comes in cloth bandoleers.
These are strictly Alamo guns. The only deviation is that each has an M1 Garand sling in place of the original issue one.
I do have about 20 cases of MK7 on belts for the Vickers machine guns, the brass belts are worth more than the ammo.
These are my equivalent of the Mosin which were not available at the time.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Glad I stacked a few cases when I did.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Got to get this turd out of office.

March 17, 2014
BREAKING: Obama Executive Order Freezes Russian Arms Dealers, May Stop All Russian Firearms, Ammo and Gun Parts Importation - The Truth About Guns

JULY 17, 2014
https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...ation-bans-import-of-popular-russian-firearms


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

For once I did something right, many years ago I bought cases and cases of 54R and 8mm for about $65 a case and tucked it away. I have not even made a scratch in the dent of that pile, it will out last me.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the problem is not the cheap surplus Russian ammo it is the people in charge just can't get along ever.
Russia has the 7.62x54R in stock piles that have been sitting around for decades in the millions and guess what they keep making more and more and yep more.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 20, 2014)

I haven't bought any x54 in years so I have no idea what the prices are like. Last time I bought a couple sealed tins and have been shooting those up for a while now. I was hoping to stretch it out until after the election (unless Billary wins, then it'll get crazy.)

46 cents a round? Doh!


----------

